# Brautigam's Mozart, Haydn and Beethoven sonatas................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm not a big fortepiano guy but I love these recordings.

And they are recorded so beautifully.

Waiting for BIS to box the Beethoven 

Any other lovers of these?


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

Yes! Including the Beethovens - he's such a lovely musician. Fantastic recordings of the Mozart concerti too


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Looks like Brautigam may have found his niche.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

I have his complete recordings of Mozart's piano sonatas, 2 of his Beethoven solo piano albums, and one of his Haydn albums (Airs, Variations and Dances) - I enjoy them all. However, for Beethoven, I have those I prefer more, such as Wilhelm Kempff on a modern piano. I do really like the Mozart sonatas, and don't have one I prefer for them. For Haydn, I really love Hamelin's 3 volumes of sonatas, but for the other solo piano works, like the album I have, Brautigam does an excellent job. While Brautigam is not always my first choice, these recordings do get regularly listened to, and I am very happy with those purchases. The Haydn album gets listened to the most, and I highly recommend it, if anybody wants just one album from all of these to sample.


----------



## Bradius (Dec 11, 2012)

I love Brautigam's work. Hearing him play the fortepiano really got me into that instrument.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Just to add some balance, this thread needs some less favorable opinion. I didn't like his Mozart or LvB discs. I had them some time ago so I don't recall my impressions in detail, I remember though that some things seemd almost brutally played, missing in delicacy and nuances. 

And I'm a fan of historical pianos. If I would be asked to recommend alternative disc, I'd say Andreas Staier's Mozart sonatas.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Aramis said:


> Just to add some balance, this thread needs some less favorable opinion.


Well, I wasn't going to bring it up, but... I have spent some time with Derzhavina's set of Haydn sonatas, and recently got Brautigam's set. In comparison, I find it dull and plodding. And no, it's not a piano versus fortepiano thing.

Derzhavina here, a true and absolute bargain (if to your taste). http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Piano-S...=dmusic&ie=UTF8&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+sonatas


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)

It's good to get some balance - but I really liked Brautigam's Beethoven (which kinda surprised because it remains awesome into the late sonatas - sure and articulate while retaining a sense of the massive architecture). I found his Mozart pretty good but I don't have a strong feel for those sonatas. Haven't heard the Haydn - not a huge interest for me

I'd really recommend his lovely Mozart concerto recordings - I've heard them on youtube. I particular, he makes sense of 22 in Eb which was news to me because that one always didn't quite work in my head


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Aramis said:


> Just to add some balance, this thread needs some less favorable opinion. I didn't like his Mozart or LvB discs. I had them some time ago so I don't recall my impressions in detail, I remember though that some things seemd almost brutally played, missing in delicacy and nuances.
> 
> And I'm a fan of historical pianos. If I would be asked to recommend alternative disc, I'd say Andreas Staier's Mozart sonatas.


I have had better luck with Staier's recordings too. Brautigam I've heard on both PF and FP, and decided that he isn't a 'nuance guy'. Seems like the composer doesn't make it past the Brautigam; there's an inflexibility in his approach, though not in his fingers.


----------

